# Mash...



## Missourian

I'm watching an episode on the CW as I post this.

Thirty years later...still the best sitcom on TV.


----------



## BDBoop

Agreed. I caught a couple of episodes last weekend.


----------



## Mr. H.

It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK. 

In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.


----------



## BDBoop

I've always loved Beej, but I still missed Trapper.


----------



## Mr. H.

Blow Job Hunnicunt? He fucking ruined that series. 

I doth say with respectful deference, ma'am. 

He's a candy-ass no-talent actor.


----------



## Unkotare

Terrible show


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Terrible show



Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## Unkotare

Fuck you, it sucked.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Fuck you, it sucked.



Not tonight honey, it's my headache.

It was a good show in it's day, but devolved into a really sucky program.

So, I guess you're not entirely wrong.


----------



## Mr. H.

But then again, you are entirely stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Attention, attention. It sucked. That is all.


----------



## Mr. H.

The show may have blowed, but it's you that sucks.


----------



## Unkotare

Too bad you don't come with a laugh track. You need one.


----------



## Sunni Man

Col. Flag was the funniest character on the show.


----------



## rightwinger

Mr. H. said:


> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.



MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.

The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
Click to expand...


The death of Henry Blake hurt like somebody actually struck me. I liked (after the fact) that the actors didn't know until filming.


----------



## bayoubill

Missourian said:


> I'm watching an episode on the CW as I post this.
> 
> Thirty years later...still the best sitcom on TV.



Mash might have been the best sitcom of its era...

but I can think of several better ones...

including a couple that are airing this season...


----------



## hjmick

M*A*S*H 4077

The Best Care Anywhere





And that's Charles Emerson Winchester III...


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> The death of Henry Blake hurt like somebody actually struck me.





So you had mental problems even back then...


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## Missourian

bayoubill said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching an episode on the CW as I post this.
> 
> Thirty years later...still the best sitcom on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mash might have been the best sitcom of its era...
> 
> but I can think of several better ones...
> 
> including a couple that are airing this season...
Click to expand...


Let's hear them.


----------



## tererun

It was a great show that one can watch at any time and get it. I could always get a good laugh or tear out of it. Even now when there is nothing but crap on TV to watch I can put that on and be entertained by something good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
Click to expand...


Deeper stories? Nah. They just ran out of jokes. And frankly, they just weren't as funny of people. McLean Stevenson, Wayne Rodgers and Larry Linville were funnier than Harry Morgan, Mike Farrell and David Ogden Stiers.


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
Click to expand...


I am with Dr. H..sorta on Honneycutt..but I don't think it was bad as all that. Col Potter and Charles Winchester were great.


----------



## editec

_30 Rock_ was, in my opinion, the best sitcom produced to date.

MASH used to be but times have changed and with that change so too goes the crown.


----------



## rightwinger

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The death of Henry Blake hurt like somebody actually struck me. I liked (after the fact) that the actors didn't know until filming.
Click to expand...


If it makes you feel better, he didn't really die........He moved on to "Hello Larry"

Bad career choice


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It cratered when Hunnicunt showed up. What a tart. And Henry Morgan.He was ok but not nearly as good as that guy from Bloomington.  And that gay priest guy- pfft. Winchester was OK.
> 
> In the early days, Alan Alda got a lot of shit from the women's movement for his macho advances on the babes.. So they toned it down. Some of the early scenes between Frank and Houlihan were hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeper stories? Nah. They just ran out of jokes. And frankly, they just weren't as funny of people. McLean Stevenson, Wayne Rodgers and Larry Linville were funnier than Harry Morgan, Mike Farrell and David Ogden Stiers.
Click to expand...


MASH moved in a different direction. The early seasons were more like the movie. Skirt chasing doctors in a hospital in Korea. Hawk eye was in a constant Groucho Marx act. Klinger milked the dress thing. Frank and Hot Lips were just comic foils with no redeeming qualities. 
Later seasons centered around the horrors of war, personal relationships all mixed in with comedy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> MASH got better as it replaced one dimensional characters. Trapper John, Henry Blake, Frank Burns.......replaced by BJ Honneycutt, Col Potter, and Charles Winchester III. All provided for deeper stories.
> 
> The only loss that really hurt was Radar and getting Klinger out of the dress helped. Also, Hot Lips became a better character in later seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeper stories? Nah. They just ran out of jokes. And frankly, they just weren't as funny of people. McLean Stevenson, Wayne Rodgers and Larry Linville were funnier than Harry Morgan, Mike Farrell and David Ogden Stiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MASH moved in a different direction. The early seasons were more like the movie. Skirt chasing doctors in a hospital in Korea. Hawk eye was in a constant Groucho Marx act. Klinger milked the dress thing. Frank and Hot Lips were just comic foils with no redeeming qualities.
> Later seasons centered around the horrors of war, personal relationships all mixed in with comedy.
Click to expand...


Yes, in ways it was deeper. It was also sappier and at times shameless thinly veiled cheap social commentary about the Vietnam War. 

They simply did not have the ability to be as funny anymore. The cast was not as good and they were out of jokes.


----------



## Dude111

Missourian said:
			
		

> Thirty years later...still the best sitcom on TV.


I agree..... I love Mash


----------



## Unkotare

It was crap


----------



## Amelia

Unkotare dislikes M*A*S*H.  Who knew.


----------



## Unkotare

It would have been a lot better if it hadn't completely sucked.


----------



## Dude111

Well it was supposed to be a portable military hospital I think.....

It is OK for what it is..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I actually like watching Mash when I go to sleep. That's not a joke; that's real. I can sleep easy to it. And if for some reason I can't sleep then it keeps my mind engaged.


----------



## Misty

BDBoop said:


> I've always loved Beej, but I still missed Trapper.



You can still see trapper on weekends on FOX. Lol


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I actually like watching Mash when I go to sleep. That's not a joke; that's real. I can sleep easy to it. And if for some reason I can't sleep then it keeps my mind engaged.



I do that same thing except to gilligans island lol. My mind races at night about every problem known to man, I put on gilligans and I'm asleep in 2 seconds.


----------



## Unkotare

You can sleep wondering how they'll ever get off that island? (or thinking about Maryanne in those shorts?).


----------



## Gideonprime

Loved mash until Henry Blake died.

Then for me it slowly went down hill and became progressively more preachy

Hated BJ, Didn't care overly for Potter, However, Charles Emmerson Winchester the III had his moments.  Though I did miss old Ferret Face.


----------

